
Who Owns Huawei? - varbhat
https://www.huawei.com/en/facts/question-answer/who-owns-huawei
======
nabla9
Who Owns Huawei?
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3372669](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3372669)

Abstract

As Huawei has come under increasing scrutiny over the last several months, the
question of who really owns and controls it has come to the fore. Huawei calls
itself “employee-owned,” but this claim is questionable, and the corporate
structure described on its website is misleading. A number of pertinent facts
about Huawei’s structure and ownership are in fact well known and have been
outlined many times in the Chinese media, but the myth of Huawei’s employee
ownership seems to persist outside of China. This article, drawing on publicly
available sources such as media reports, corporate databases, and court cases,
aims to refute this myth once and for all.

In summary, we find the following:

• The Huawei operating company is 100% owned by a holding company, which is in
turn approximately 1% owned by Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei and 99% owned by an
entity called a “trade union committee” for the holding company.

• We know nothing about the internal governance procedures of the trade union
committee. We do not know who the committee members or other trade union
leaders are, or how they are selected.

• Trade union members have no right to assets held by a trade union.

• What have been called “employee shares” in “Huawei” are in fact at most
contractual interests in a profit-sharing scheme.

• Given the public nature of trade unions in China, if the ownership stake of
the trade union committee is genuine, and if the trade union and its committee
function as trade unions generally function in China, then Huawei may be
deemed effectively state-owned.

• Regardless of who, in a practical sense, owns and controls Huawei, it is
clear that the employees do not.

------
panpanna
How can Huawei be owned by employee when they treat their employees like dirt?

------
arthurcolle
They don't actually mention what the ownership % is for the large number of
employees though. I would bet that most of it is held by institutions, like
most serious companies in the world...

~~~
smabie
I would bet that for all practical purposes, the CCP owns it.

